# Anyone else do Jack and Grace 100 this year?



## Banjo (29 Jan 2016)

What a great day . easy parking ,slick organization ,manned controls . Even the weather behaved itself.

Usual added interest of mingling with riders on the Cardiff 200 .

Would like to do the South Glos 100 but it clashes with the Carmarthen. Snapper which I try to do every year if possible.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2016)

No but I saw some photos on Facebook I think, it looked good! Too far for me but if I'd remembered I might have come out to watch somewhere!


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jan 2016)

Yep, I was there. Very enjoyable day out, indeed. Don't think I snuck into any of the pictures from this one., despite making sure to give the camera person at Epney a thumbs up.

Will need to revisit the second control on a future ride - great cake!


----------



## Banjo (29 Jan 2016)

I believe theres more pics to follow so we may be famous yet.

Really lucky to get such good weather on the day.

I had a big cheese roll at epney then bounced the cafe control as there was a big que.I should have chilled out and waited as had plenty of time in hand.


----------



## Donger (29 Jan 2016)

Was put off by last year's ice extravaganza! Turned out to be reasonable weather after all, so a shame to miss this one, as it comes through my neck of the woods.


----------



## Spinney (29 Jan 2016)

Donger said:


> Was put off by last year's ice extravaganza! Turned out to be reasonable weather after all, so a shame to miss this one, as it comes through my neck of the woods.


It goes within a mile of me too, but it would seem quite odd to me to go to Aztec West to start, just to ride past my home and then have to get back from AW again at the end! Pleasant route, though, I ride bits of it quite often. I'm afraid that one of the attractions of it for me is that it is pretty flat!


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jan 2016)

Yes, loved it. Great organisation and refreshment stops.


----------

